# Fish Farming



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello, this is my first post on this forum, although I have been following it for quite some time. Does anyone have any good articles on fish farming? I'm not a huge catfish fan, but will eat it if its on the table. I'm more interested in pan fish of the bass variety or even blue gill. Any fish in the midwest/North East welcome. Thoughts?


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

PM me an email and I will send you some files on it.
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?131351-Feeding-at-Channel-Catfish-(Ictalurus-punctatus)-Farm


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Some more links.
http://msucares.com/aquaculture/
http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/nreos/wild/aquaculture/species/catfish.htm
http://www.ncagr.gov/markets/aquaculture/
http://www.aquaticeco.com/


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Never tried it myself as I lack a pond but I hear tilapia will breed rapidly (mature in 90 days I believe as well). Personally, I would love a rainbow trout pond one day. I dream of defraying costs till shtf by supplying the local farmers market with applewood smoked trout. Guess I should read the posted links


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

I like tilapia, but it appears they need to be kept in fairly warm water... No hot springs in my neck of the woods  Rainbow trout, YUM!


----------

